# Occupational Therapist Interview & HAAD Exam



## gsimon83 (May 8, 2011)

Hi

I would like some help please...... I have an interview and possibly a HAAD exam very soon. Does anyone have any advise or know what kind of questions will be in both of them. I'm from the uk so have no idea what to expect 

Thanks


----------



## Nasamo (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

I'm an OT from Germany and I've been in the HAAD process for licensing for 10 months. I was told that there is no exam established at this time. Nobody knows when it will be. Do you have any other information? 
What kind of interview will you have? I already had a telephone interview with a hospital. There were specific questions about treatment of patients, what to do, and why and so on. The questions went quite a bit into details.

Any further information about the HAAD licensing process would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

